# I'll be chasin them red eye ringneck's this saturday



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

:mrgreen: I can't im pumped up 1 day down and 5 days to go. Hopefully i come home tired and loaded with birds :mrgreen:


----------



## winghunter19 (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh ya buddy its time to go tear some rindnecks up, cant wait until this weekend.


----------



## featherbuster (Oct 17, 2007)

:?: :?: :?:


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I take it you are leaving the state? Or going to a hunt club?


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm confused isn't the season the following saturday and not this week? :?:


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

it's the first saturday in november here in utah.


----------



## winghunter19 (Sep 14, 2007)

We will be leaving the state to go tear some ringnecks up. Not here in Utah.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

You mean like some of these from this past weekend.










Don't be like these Utardiots, The season opened last Saturday, however the season doesn't start until 12 noon. This photo was taken around 11:00 am. Here they are walking back to their truck when they saw me drive down the road.










Here they are at their truck, wondering what they should do now. Utah sportsmen are already disliked in this state and this is why.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Please explain to me why? I understand if the season hasn't opened for non-residents, or if these individuals were hunting on private property without permission, but why would you say it like ALL Utah sportsmen are like this? I wouldn't do something like this, you obviously don't know me, but how could you say that every sportsman from Utah is a "Utard"? I'm sure people from other states trespass and break Idaho laws as well! Don't be so discriminative!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't see where I said all Utah sportsmen are like this. Ofcoarse not all Ut. sportsmen all like that. 

The season hasn't opened for anybody resident or non-resident when that photo was taken.

The fact of the matter is Utah sportsmen are not liked in a few surrounding states for one reason or another.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

was that up in IDAHO ?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

He says those things because he is blackdog. Nuff said.


----------

